

Get push notifications from different mail services - Our-Last-Night

Life has necessitated three different mailboxes from three different services (Yahoo, Gmail, Hotmail). I got a nexus 5 recently. After I installed the app for each service my phone&#x27;s battery won&#x27;t last longer than 3-4 hours. The problem is that all of these apps are constantly synchronizing with their own servers. Has anyone found a solution to this problem? Is there a way to get notifications from all of the services all at once?
======
luvuitton
I found this crazy myMail.my.com app. Looks like it can do everything you need
it to. The design is just unbelievable, although they're already in line with
the boring Android app guidelines.

